# SMEV gas hob problem



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Problem with SMEV gas hob can anyone help. on the small burner after you have got it lit when you release the knob it switches off even if you hold it on for some time 
cheers james


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Had this problem in Spain last summer.
I think it may be the safety device that prevents gas leaks. The equivalent of a bi-metal strip that needs heating up to allow the gas to flow, is not working. In my case it was fixed under warranty but turned out to be caused by dirt. They cleaned the dust/dirt off and it works again; or it could need a replacement sensor.
Good luck!
Alan


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Alan i presume the sensor or dirt will be underneath the unit somewhere and not on the top burner
James


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

If you can feel or see under the hob, look for a very thin pipe made of copper running from the burner to the underside of the knob.
If you can feel it, go to the knob end of the pipe and feel where it joins and give it a tweek. May be worth trying at the burner end also but normally this end has no connector.
50-50 the burner may light and stay lit. The pipe is part of a thermocouple that decides if the burner is lit. If the flame goes out then gas is cut off.
This is a fairly common problem. We have had problems with all the burners on a Smev, but giving them a tweek every now and then gets them going.
The thermocouple may have failed, in which case it depends how confident you are at replacing it. Not a big job but fiddly unless you take the complete hob out and turn it upside down.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

HGI
It will be the thermocouple which has failed or is not aligned properly. This is a device which sits in the flame of the burner and as long as its heated by the flame it keeps the gas on.

Its put there so if the flame blows out then the thermocouple cools of and so shuts the gas off.

You will see a small prope tip sitting in the flame. Make sute that the hole in the burner isnt blocked as the probe of the thermocouple will sit in one of the single jets and so if its not being heated it will keep shutting the gas off. if all this seems OK then the thermocouple itself is gone.

is it the same on all burners. If so the main control box ix gone. if its only that burner then the probe itself is gone.

You can usually unscrew the probe from the control unit and fit a new one if your van isnt under warranty. The probes are available usually from gas heating suppliers or there a place in birmingham called Time and temperature who sell all this sort of stuff.

Phill


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

give the thermocouple end a gentle rubbing with a plastic scourer to clean it, and chech that the flame from the burner is hitting it.


----------



## louventadou (Aug 7, 2008)

*SMEV*

Hello,

Had the same problem last year.

GENTLY, with a small pair of pliers, move the pin like sensor on the hob, slightly more into the flame.

You should find that this cures your problem.

regards.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Most of the time its not a thermocouple at fault its normally the knob isnt going in far enough when pushed in.food under the knob ive had that fault 9 out of 10 times but it might be the thermocouple.
Kev


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 


We had the same problem. Removed the the thermocouple from the gas ring and cleaned the gas ring where the thermocouple fits in with a fine wet and dry also do the same with with the thermocouple. This worked fine for us over the past year.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi all thank you for your advice i found the thin copper pipe under the hob and guess what the pipe was off at the knob end pushed it back on and bingo it worked Woopee!!!
Again thank you all for your help what a brilliant site this is
James


----------

